# Recommend livery around Falkirk / Stirling



## tubby1 (18 October 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good yard for 2 horses, ideally would have winter turnout and off road hacking and a decent school. I would also like if it offered reliable turn out bring in and would do holiday cover. Thanks in advance


----------



## TPO (18 October 2014)

Cushion/cussion quarter (spelling?) in Plean. Indoor abd outdoor arenas and yard will do turn out/bring in/full livery/holiday cover. Hacking around the farm but downside is you have to go on the road to get to more hacking.

Redlands in Kincardine. Hacking straight into forestry and YO does weekday turnout. DIY yard but YO can provide holiday cover at cost (donates to charity she's involved in)

Morayshall/murrayshall in Stirling. DIY yard, don't do cover afaik but liveries work it out between themselves. Big outdoor arena and no main roads.


----------



## neddy man (18 October 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk  they show 16 within a 10 mile radius ,one may just suit you.


----------

